# Do You Mind Big Feet?



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Being the weirdo that I am, I sometimes get very self conscious over my shoe size and worry that a guy will think my feet are too big :lol. I wondered what your opinions are on the topic. Does the shoe size of a romantic partner matter to you?

Edit: I wear ladies' size 10 USA. (I think 8 UK, 40-41 EUR? Looked up conversion chart, lol)

Edit again: Oh yeah, for the record, I'd hope the guy's feet were at least as big as or bigger than mine. :blush


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What size are you ? I'm an 8 or 42


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

As a bi man I love big feet. Big hands also turn me on.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

doesn't matter


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I also wear size 10 USA, but I also have a gigantic head that's more worth worrying about.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Sometimes I get self-conscious about my small feet. :lol

But I wouldn't worry about big feet. I like them!


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Aw, you don't need to be insecure about something like this. I don't pretend to speak for all guys, but I'm pretty sure very few guys would be remotely bothered about your shoe size if they like who you are. It's not generally where guys look when they're deciding whether a girl is attractive. And while some people do really like feet, they're probably the ones likely to find it attractive that yours are larger, hehe! :b

I have to say that it is a bit hypocritical if you'd find it a turn off for a guy to have smaller feet though! Sorry! But I understand why. Foot size isn't a measure of femininity (or masculinity)  I have long feet and hands myself, but just sticking up for the smaller footed guys. My dad's hands and feet are really small, even though he is tall.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm an 11, but I'm 5'10" so I don't mind, it balances out.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

As in the plural of bigfoot?

I keep them off my property with an electrified fence.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

You know what they say about guys with big feet......




















Big shoes :b


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like petite women, so by default I prefer small feet. Guess you can say I like my women dainty, in all areas.

Another plus is that having small feet allows her to get just that much closer to the stove.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm a size 10, too. I'm also 5'10".


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rossy said:


> You know what they say about guys with big feet......
> 
> Big shoes :b


lol I thought you were gonna say big socks


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

As long as they aren't bigger than mine


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I prefer small feet just because it's more inherently feminine. But my gf has size 9 so... not like I can change that. I wasn't going to dump her after seeing her shoe size! lol


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

not in the slightest. probably nothing that could matter less, ha ha

If we're talking about hairy apes from the American North-West, I am VERY in favor of them :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

lightsout said:


> not in the slightest. probably nothing that could matter less, ha ha
> 
> If we're talking about hairy apes from the American North-West, I am VERY in favor of them :b


"Bigfoot" is found all over the world, it just has different names


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> "Bigfoot" is found all over the world, it just has different names


I only like the ones from the NW

...smart *** :b


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I like some big feet.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a size 6 and i'm 5'9".
Smallish feet.
To the OP, probably feet smaller than mine.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd prefer smaller feet. But then again, I hate all feet in general ><


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

tennislover84 said:


> Aw, you don't need to be insecure about something like this. I don't pretend to speak for all guys, but I'm pretty sure very few guys would be remotely bothered about your shoe size if they like who you are. It's not generally where guys look when they're deciding whether a girl is attractive. And while some people do really like feet, they're probably the ones likely to find it attractive that yours are larger, hehe! :b
> 
> I have to say that it is a bit hypocritical if you'd find it a turn off for a guy to have smaller feet though! Sorry! But I understand why. Foot size isn't a measure of femininity (or masculinity)  I have long feet and hands myself, but just sticking up for the smaller footed guys. My dad's hands and feet are really small, even though he is tall.


Ah, well, him having smaller feet would not be a deal-breaker, especially if he didn't care that mine were bigger. I did like a guy who had smaller hands than me once. ^_^


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Doesn't matter. I'm 8 1/2 or 9. Wouldn't care if they were smaller, bigger, same or whatever.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't really worry about anybody's feet but my own. My feet are not all that attractive. Only a size 7, but they are pretty wide, and with bunions and calluses to boot. I was a pretty dedicated dancer for a long time, and ugly feet come with the territory.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I don't care as long as she doesn't have gross toenails and doesn't mind that my feet are a bit hairy. :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I wish that my feet were bigger. My feet are so small that there's not enough small shoes in the stores, so I always have to wear too big shoes..


----------



## heitz44 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope some girls love big feet, I'm 5'10" and size 15


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

It doesn't matter, but I find small feet more attractive I guess. It really doesn't come into play when I'm deciding whether I like a girl or whether I find her attractive or not at all though. If it does to someone, they're kinda weird and probably not worth being with (just my opinion).


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Nekomata said:


> I'd prefer smaller feet. But then again, I hate all feet in general ><


 :ditto


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> I can't really worry about anybody's feet but my own. My feet are not all that attractive. Only a size 7, but they are pretty wide, and with bunions and calluses *to boot.* I was a pretty dedicated dancer for a long time, and ugly feet come with the territory.


Hahaha, I made a foot pun and I didn't even realize it. I'm surprised nobody called me out! :teeth


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I guess you got a leg up on us! Always one step ahead, aren't'cha gustafsg? :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

You know what they say about big feet. 8)


I have very small feet. I wear a woman's 5-6 and a children's 2.5-4, but it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Something is a-foot in this thread!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd prefer it if they were smaller than mine, but it doesn't matter all that much since I hate looking at feet anyway.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Something is a-foot in this thread!


We all have to put our best foot forward to figure out what's going on here :b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I ****ing hate feet. All feet. So I don't mind big feet any more than other feet. They are all gross to me. Unless they're baby feet. They're adorable! :b


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I don't care much about feet. I'm a size 11 Womens & think my feet are cute. For some reason, smaller feet tend to look weird to me. Guess cause I'm use to my big feet.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Not really, in fact I would prefer them over small feet because small feet are....unsettling.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't care. I wear a size 10 men's shoe.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Never bothered to look or compare. I just know mine are small and everyone exclaims over my size 6 shoes and boots. I had to go buy kid's sports sandals last summer because the women's or men's of the functional style I wanted instead of just look good and fall apart quickly or not stay on well didn't go small enough.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I have big feet myself, so I don't really mind. But I guess I would prefer average sized feet on a girl.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Honestly, if an attractive girl walks by, I'm not looking at her feet.:b


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

I never thought much about feet on other people. I don't really care either way


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

i clicked "it doesn't matter to me". Its something i've never even thought about.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Ive got large feet - Size 11, H in width (Extra large I think). They help me balance and I can't really see a negative in them for either boys or for girls.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

who said feet are attractive in the first place? nobody finds them attractive, nobody that I ever met.


----------

